# The Official Britney Breakdown Thread



## fawp (Jan 4, 2008)

Is anyone else reading about this right now?

I couldn't sleep so I hopped on the internet for a while and read that Britney, who was apparently having a nervous breakdown, was holding her kids hostage and refused to return them to K-fed. It's too early to even know what's happened/happening but I really hope that she can get some help.

So sad.


----------



## katana (Jan 4, 2008)

What?? Where did you read this?

I just found it......WoW! I hope she gets help! So sad!


----------



## speedy (Jan 4, 2008)

That's so sad.


----------



## KittyM (Jan 4, 2008)

I also watched the news now. They were saying Britney came over to K-Fed with her two kids a few hours ago totally drunk, and the police and ambulance came and picked her up. Well it`s the media so I`m not sure if it`s a 100% true. Poor girl!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Jan 4, 2008)

oh. my. god.

britney makes me want to cry cos i feel so bad for her! i just woke up but imma go downstairs and put the tv on and see whats going on.

i really want her to get better. nobody deserves a life as torturous and unhappy as that.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jan 4, 2008)

yeh its all over the news here also in AUS


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 4, 2008)

really? i must go read!

Well there are to many stories on this. lol Anyone have a recap?

From Perez:

Quote:
In case you've been sleepingâ€¦
Britney Spears held her kids hostage on Thursday night. Cops had to be called to her home after she refused to turn over custody of her children to Kevin Federline's bodyguard, as she was required to do.

Sean Preston and Jayden James are now in the safe and better hands of their father and Britney was rushed to the emergency room for psychiatric evaluation and because police observed her to be under the influence of some unknown substance.

Additionally, according to new reports:

"The stress and mental anguish of the ongoing custody battle and deposition has caused Spears to 'lose a tremendous amount of weight in the past several weeks.'"

We hope police searched Britney's home for any illegal substances!


----------



## Mirtilla (Jan 4, 2008)

There's a vid on YouTube

YouTube - Britney Spears Drama at Her House.


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Jan 4, 2008)

Britney's breakdown? Didn't this happen already??


----------



## jakk-attakk (Jan 4, 2008)

I think this is a good thing for her. She's been sectioned which means she cant be released from hospital until psychatrists say she's well enough. she cant sign herself out. so she'll have to get help now and she cant fire the doctors for telling her something she doesnt want to hear.

i love britney but i wish she'd stand up and say "enough is enough i'm going to get my life back" i honestly think that i care about britney more than britney cares about britney! i felt so bad when she lost custody of her kids that i actually cried for her (yes i know im a loser lol) then i was so shocked when i saw videos of her laughing and saying she is fine and never better straight after the court appearance. wth? she lost her kids and IM doing the crying for her?? lol.

and another thing that pisses me the hell off, the number of people blaming kevin federline, justin timberlake, her parents, the media etc etc etc....it cant be easy but blaming other people is playing britneys game and making it worse. she needs to take responsibility for her own actions.

and she'll NEVER get custody now - not a hope of even joint custody - because she was under the influence of something while the kids were with her. the best she can hope for is visitation and even then it'll have to be supervised at all times.

I hate to say this and it sounds like a horrible thing to even think, but I dont think Britney will be with us this time next year. The hospital have confirmed she's being classified as a "special needs" patient which means she tried to commit suicide or overdosed.

But kudos to Kevin Federline for being there for his kids and even going to the hospital to check on Britney. He seemed like a really shit boyfriend/husband but nobody can say he's not a good father.

end of essay. lol.


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 4, 2008)

This whole thing is so crazy!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 4, 2008)

I am going to have to find this somewhere that my work computer hasn't blocked LOL!

How sad. She needs out of the radar for a little while...she is completely losing it.


----------



## fawp (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree. I think she's hitting bottom...at least, I hope she is because I'd hate to see her sink any lower. I really hope that she's forced to get help now. Real help.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't feel bad for her really. I think she knows what she's doing is wrong. I feel awful for her kids though. They're the ones suffering without any power to change a thing for themselves.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 4, 2008)

I have this horrible nagging feeling she may try to commit suicide this year

I hope not!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jan 4, 2008)

_Life &amp; Style_ can exclusively report that *Britney Spears* blood tests at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center came back negative, despite earlier reports from police that she appeared to be under the influence of a substance when she was taken from her home after a custody dispute last night.

â€œHer blood test just came back, and, thank God, it was clean. There are no traces of drugs or alcohol of any kind,â€ a source close to the Spears family tells _Life &amp; Style_.

This indicates that her odd behavior was not the result of substance abuse, as early reports suggested.

Britney appeared to be laughing when she was taken from her home into an ambulance.

But an LAPD spokesperson was unable to confirm or deny to _Life &amp; Style_ on Friday morning that earlier reports indicated that cops believed Britney appeared to be under the influence of a substance when they arrived on the scene.


----------



## macface (Jan 4, 2008)

I feel bad for her kids.I think this was meant to be so she could get the help she needs.God is so big his going to help her.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 4, 2008)

Whew!! Im so glad


----------



## PaperFlowers (Jan 4, 2008)

She's at Cedars Sinai now...and passed her blood tests, so she wasn't under the influence of anything. Just...insane, really.

I feel for her. I've been there. Not holding kids hostage, but about that bad and unstable.



I'm sending well wishes her way.


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 4, 2008)

okay...this is so bizarre.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okay...this is so bizarre. exactly


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 4, 2008)

Can they test her blood for crazy?


----------



## Shelley (Jan 4, 2008)

I found this information on Sympatico/MSN in regards to Britney..

LOS ANGELES - Lawyers for Britney Spears and Kevin Federline were in court Friday for a closed-door meeting in the former couple's child-custody battle, after the pop star was hospitalized in a bizarre incident that brought police and paramedics to her home.

Tara Scott, representing Spears, and Federline's lawyer Mark Vincent Kaplan spent about 30 minutes in chambers with court Commissioner Scott Gordon, who has been handling the custody case. They made no comments to reporters afterward.

A court hearing was scheduled for later Friday.

Kaplan said through his publicist, Michael Sands, that it would be "inappropriate for him to speak to the media . . . because of what's happened last night, because of the serious nature of what we've all read about."

Sands said Kaplan had been at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center after Spears was admitted Thursday, but he declined to provide any details about the 26-year-old pop star, Federline or their two young sons.

"Just say prayers," Spears' mother, Lynne Spears, told celebrity news show "Access Hollywood" by phone Friday.

Spears was taken from her home on a gurney late Thursday after police were summoned because she wouldn't turn over her sons to Federline.

With paparazzi swarming the ambulance doors, Spears was whisked away, nearly three hours after police first arrived at her home in a gated community.

"For her own welfare, she was transferred to a local hospital for medical treatment," police officer April Harding said, declining to elaborate. No injuries were reported.

Police initially said it appeared that Spears was under the influence of an unknown substance but Harding said Friday she could not confirm that or other reports that Spears was hospitalized for mental evaluation.

Spears was conscious as the ambulance left her home escorted by a row of police cars. A horde of paparazzi chased the ambulance, their strobes going off as they held their cameras up to the vehicle's rear window.

Another group of videographers met the ambulance at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center, banging on the ambulance doors.

Cedars spokeswoman Simi Singer said she could neither confirm nor deny that Spears was at the hospital, citing patient confidentiality laws.

Officers were called to Spears' house around 8 p.m. Thursday for an issue involving the custody of her sons, two-year-old Sean Preston and one-year-old Jayden James, Harding said.

By about 10:30 p.m., six police cars, two ambulances and a firetruck had entered the gated community, where Spears has a $4.5 million, five-bedroom, six-bathroom home in the Santa Monica Mountains above Beverly Hills.

Several police cars were seen in the area earlier in the night.

Spears turned over the children around 10:50 p.m., Officer Jason Lee said.

Spears and Federline have been involved in a long and very public custody battle. Federline has temporary custody of the children because Spears, who has limited visitation rights, has defied court orders. The two were married in October 2004 and divorced in July.

Spears' life has spiralled downward during the past year. She has been photographed without underwear and appeared to be drunk and out-of-control in public. She shaved her head, beat a car with an umbrella, spent a month in rehab and has had a handful of fender benders, including one in which she ran over a photographer's foot.

Earlier Thursday, Spears appeared for a deposition in her custody dispute. Spears was questioned for just 14 minutes, Kaplan told reporters after Spears left.

Spears called in sick for a Dec. 12 court-ordered deposition, but was photographed that day driving with a friend. She also didn't show up for a session Wednesday, Kaplan said.

Spears' attorneys from the firm Trope and Trope on Wednesday filed a court motion asking to be relieved due to a "breakdown" in communication with their client.

Kaplan said Spears' attorneys were present for what became a very abbreviated session, which had been scheduled to last two hours.

"You can imagine in 14 minutes there's not a lot of time to develop questions," he said.

Kaplan said another deposition would be scheduled.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 4, 2008)

I really can't feel sympathetic for her... but it's about time she goes to the hospital.

Maybe this is a wake-up call to the people around her. She seems like she's soon on her way to suicide or something.

The people around her are more f*cked in the head than she is.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 4, 2008)

I feel sorry for her too. She really needs to calm down


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 4, 2008)

She really needs to go to rehab and/or the mental hospital, this has gone on way too long already.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm glad something has happened so she maybe can get medical treatment, without something disastrous happening. I was afraid she was going to kill herself by suicide, or kill someone or herself in her car with her driving. She seems like she is truly having mental issues, I have had an emotional breakdown myself (not to this extent, but I had to go on medication and didnt eat for months). I hope she can recover. The fact that she was laughing the whole way to the hospital, and having to be strapped down, tells me it isnt the fact that she isnt taking it seriously, but she is not there mentally, and cant make the right decisions, especially when it comes to her precious boys


----------



## jakk-attakk (Jan 5, 2008)

im kind of disappointed strangely enough. i was hoping she was drunk! But apparently she's just insane. like clinically insane, you can see in her eyes she's completely gone and just this broken, empty shell of a woman. i was hoping it was drink/drugs but apparently its just who she is now.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 5, 2008)

I've merged the two threads so we can just keep this in one revolving thread.

Well, she lost them!

Quote:
LOS ANGELES - A court commissioner gave sole physical and legal custody of Britney Spears' two little boys Friday to ex-husband Kevin Federline and suspended the troubled pop star's visitation rights.
Spears was hauled away from her home to a hospital by paramedics a day before, after police had to intervene when she refused to return the children to Federline after a court-monitored visit.

Commissioner Scott Gordon ordered another hearing to be held Jan. 14.

Federline had previously been awarded temporary custody of 2-year-old Sean Preston and 1-year-old Jayden James because Spears has defied court orders, resulting in limitations on her visitation.

"I'm not happy about any of these events," Federline attorney Mark Vincent Kaplan said when he left a closed-door emergency hearing Friday afternoon. "There's no winners here."

Federline was not in court for the hearing, Kaplan said.

The attorney had said he did not expect the ruling to be released until Monday, but it was issued shortly after the hearing concluded.

Law professor Steve Cron, who is not involved in the Spears-Federline matter, predicted that Spears will face sanctions from the court for her behavior.

"My guess is that she won't be seeing her kids for a while," said Cron, who teaches at Pepperdine University in Malibu.

Gordon has little option other than to further reduce the time Spears can legally spend with her children, Cron said, "at least for the time being until she gets some help. She's obviously a very troubled person."

The 26-year-old pop star remained hospitalized Friday.

Her latest troubles began around 8 p.m. Thursday when officers were called to her home to help resolve a dispute over her refusal to turn the children over to Federline, as dictated by their custody agreement.

It took two to three hours to resolve the conflict, said Officer Ana Aguirre.

"There was a time where she was within the residence and wasn't available to be speaking to the officers, apparently," she said. "There was no threat to the children."

"Police resolved the conflict," Aguirre said. "Both children were turned over to her ex-husband Kevin Federline for custody, and she was in fact taken to a local hospital for medical treatment."

Early police reports said officers thought Spears might have been under the influence of some substance, but Aguirre said there was no evidence of that.

"Our understanding is that was not the case," she said.

Officers at the scene determined that paramedics "needed to be called" but it was unclear why, she said.

"We're not aware of any type of injuries that she sustained" and she was not combative with authorities, Aguirre said.

Spears wasn't arrested in connection with the custody dispute, Aguirre said.

"There was no actual crime that was involved," the police spokeswoman said.

Spears and Federline were married in October 2004. Her life has spiraled downward since their divorce in July. She has been photographed without underwear and appeared to be drunk and out of control in public. She shaved her head, beat a car with an umbrella and spent a month in rehab.

She had hoped to regain her pop crown with a much-hyped performance at MTV's Video Music Awards in September, but it was universally panned by fans and critics.

Still, Spears' latest album, "Blackout," earned positive reviews when it was released in October and brought Spears her first No. 1 hit in years, "Gimme More."

However, Spears remains a paparazzi target for her bizarre antics, which include frequent stops at gas-station bathrooms and holing up in a hotel room with a paparazzo.

Her 16-year-old sister, Jamie Lynn, made headlines last month when she announced that she is pregnant.

SOURCE


----------



## luxotika (Jan 5, 2008)

I certainly hope she gets the help she needs!


----------



## Manda (Jan 5, 2008)

Yup, hopefully she gets some help now!


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 5, 2008)

Personally I think it was silly how they said she was "holding the kids hostage". Uuummm, ok.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im kind of disappointed strangely enough. i was hoping she was drunk! But apparently she's just insane. like clinically insane, you can see in her eyes she's completely gone and just this broken, empty shell of a woman. i was hoping it was drink/drugs but apparently its just who she is now.



I agree! Her downward spiral is crazy! It's just all so wierd. She lost it really badly.


----------



## Trisha. (Jan 5, 2008)

I hope she gets better. I was kind of sickened watching the video of the ambulance arriving at the hospital &amp; the way people were crowding around the ambulance &amp; trying to grab pictures and stuff. The poor girl has hit rock bottom...enough is enough...


----------



## Kallisto (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry for being cruel, but she deserves a bit of hell to get back on feet. One need to get kicked to start walking narrow again. In such situation, there is no other way. My friend was drug addict. And only after reaching the bottom she got up. Lucky for her she wasn't public persona.


----------



## farris2 (Jan 5, 2008)

I just cant believe that fire ambulance and helicopter was there! If this were anyone else...it would be one or two police cars..period.Why didnt they involve the swat team too? That is primarily their job...getting people out so they can be arrested.


----------



## MindySue (Jan 5, 2008)

Her breakdown isnt what shocks me, what shocks me is her cd doing so well and her perfume adds and stuff in the media with her looking all thin with blonde flowing hair, and like the "old" britney. it's such a different side of her, a side of her that doesnt even exist anymore...yet it continues to live on. why???

it's not like she even had a right mind to create that cd - you know everyone did it for her. same with the perfume, etc. theyre just basically making her sing it, enhancing it all too hell, and putting her name on it.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 5, 2008)

because it makes money.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 5, 2008)

Her CD is actually good... her image is what's shit.


----------



## KellyB (Jan 5, 2008)

Addicts have to hit rock bottom to climb up. If she is found to have bipolar disorder, they make meds for that. Either way, this is the time for her to get help.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Jan 5, 2008)

she has bipolar. theyre saying she decided to stop taking the medication and thats what triggered this.

i hope this is rock bottom. everytime something happens ie shaving her head, being arrested for hit and run, everyone says britney has hit rock bottom but she continues to sink lower. and i really dont think this is it for her. i hope im wrong but i think she will go even lower cos i dont think she recognises she has a problem :'(


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 5, 2008)

_I feel kinda bad for her, I hope she gets the help she needs._


----------



## jakk-attakk (Jan 5, 2008)

its horrible if you really take a minute and use your imagination and actually imagine being one of her kids. they're going through hell.


----------



## camaiu (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't feel sorry for her at all. She's had a silver spoon almost all of her life, and the ability to grow and pull herself out of any ugly relationships she may have grown up in. Instead she chose to regress and not grow up, and bring children into a life of that. She's obviously not ready for children, let alone taking care of even herself. She's had so many chances it's not even funny.

I heard previously she wasn't even communicating with her lawyers in the custody case, which shows a total lack of responsibility and proves how much her children actually mean to her.

I'd rather spend my pity on a child in a third world country with the aspirations to become a doctor, but without any money to get there.


----------



## demanda (Jan 6, 2008)

I feel sorry for her. I really think she has some SERIOUS psychological issues going on, more than just missing a dosage of her medication as they're claiming. It's so sad for the children. I don't even wanna imagine how screwed up they're going to be.


----------



## KristinB (Jan 6, 2008)

She needs to grow up, calm down, and act like a mother of 2 children. Maybe she should move away from the paparazzi and drama and lay low for awhile.


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi,

It was sad seeing her in the four point restraints.


----------



## Maysie (Jan 6, 2008)

I think it sucks that as shes going through this, the media is still all over her...its like every time she does ANYTHING they have to do a story about it. I feel sad for her and her whole family. It must be horrible to be famous.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm half and half on whether I feel bad for her or not. There's the side of me that knows it was mainly her fault for letting it get this far, and then there's the side of me that feels that it's everyone around her isn't helping her, and that she is practically helpless.

Going through this in public with everyone knowing her every move and breakdown isn't be helping her out at all. I wish everyone would just lay off of her for a little bit.. She has some SERIOUS psychological problems, and that's only making it worse. I'm hoping she'll get the proper treatment to get her back on her feet so she can act like the mother she is. I've been soooo worried that she'd commit suicide or hurt herself or someone else.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Jan 6, 2008)

apparently she threw a fit at the hospital screaming at nurses, she ripped out her iv and she's been such a nightmare that they are meant to have someone with her 24-7 so she wont harm herself but nobody wants to sit with her. so they released her early.

that'll help! i dont think.

i dont like hearing people say she needs to grow up or she should just stop, because she has a mental illness. its like telling someone with cancer to just stop having cancer. she needs medication, therapy and a lot of treatment before she'll get better. but they cant help her if she doesnt want them too and if she wont co-operate even a little bit. i really think they need to get a court order saying she has to be sectioned because the longer this goes on the more crazy things she's doing and then she's getting closer to losing her kids which is making her even iller and then she reacts by acting out again. its a circle someone needs to step in and break.

people magazine are saying her problems now arent to do with her fame and that she would be this messed up even if she wasnt famous. she has a family history of addictions (her dad is an alcoholic and a cocaine addict) and mental illness (her grandmother committed suicide) but i think the fact that she learnt to be a celeb before she learned to be an adult isnt helping her here. she's gone all michael jackson on us.


----------



## KristinB (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif apparently she threw a fit at the hospital screaming at nurses, she ripped out her iv and she's been such a nightmare that they are meant to have someone with her 24-7 so she wont harm herself but nobody wants to sit with her. so they released her early. 
that'll help! i dont think.

i dont like hearing people say she needs to grow up or she should just stop, because she has a mental illness. its like telling someone with cancer to just stop having cancer. she needs medication, therapy and a lot of treatment before she'll get better. but they cant help her if she doesnt want them too and if she wont co-operate even a little bit. i really think they need to get a court order saying she has to be sectioned because the longer this goes on the more crazy things she's doing and then she's getting closer to losing her kids which is making her even iller and then she reacts by acting out again. its a circle someone needs to step in and break.

people magazine are saying her problems now arent to do with her fame and that she would be this messed up even if she wasnt famous. she has a family history of addictions (her dad is an alcoholic and a cocaine addict) and mental illness (her grandmother committed suicide) but i think the fact that she learnt to be a celeb before she learned to be an adult isnt helping her here. she's gone all michael jackson on us.

But she does need to grow up and get help for herself. By this point she should know that she has problems and is affecting everyone around her especially her children and she should take responsibility for herself and her health.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 6, 2008)

It also disgusted me the way all the helicopters and papparazzi are crowded around the gates of her house while all this is going on. That poor girl lives like that on a daily basis. I think it would take its toll on anyone. She just cant live a normal life. I think the more things like this go on, the more the paparrazzi will just never leave her alone. She needs to get her life together, and act like an adult- she has children to think about now.

She needs to get out of the spotlight and move away for a few years and GROW THE HELL UP!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 6, 2008)

Well i feel bad for her because she really appears to have mental problems.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jan 6, 2008)

i think people may be very cruel and harsh to her sometimes. imagine that i have to live her life and go through what she had gone through, i might went nut too. lol


----------



## Solimar (Jan 6, 2008)

If she has a severe psychological issue, which I imagine she does, I don't think anyone has the right to comment on how bad of a mother she is, when she probably cannot help it. It's amazing how we feel bad for the mom with Postpartum Depression, yet feel nothing for Britney Spears who may be further up shit creek, and deserves sympathy, perhaps even more. If you have never had a psychological issue, whether it be depression (clinical, and diagnosed) or something more severe like Bipolar, then I don't think you have the right to comment on how you have to try harder to be a better person or whatever. Life simply does not work that way. You will never understand what goes on in the mind of someone who is mentally ill. Missing a pill does not throw you into that kind of a hole, and I would know as I suffer from depression, and worked in a mental health center in college. It is very clear to see that she needs help. She doesn't deserve the kind of shit she gets, especially when people* recognize* she has an issue, but still decide to bash her. It is ridiculous how unfair we are to Britney. The only reason why she gets so much shit talk is because she is Britney Spears, and everyone would like to see Ms. Pop Princess fall...all in the limelight. That is sickening. People really need to get lives.

I wish her so much luck with whatever she is going through.


----------



## xEdenx (Jan 6, 2008)

shes a wreck


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's amazing how we feel bad for the mom with Postpartum Depression, I agree with you and im pretty sure she has PPD.


----------



## alexxx! (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okay...this is so bizarre. agreed!


----------



## mama-mia99 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yea I feel really sorry for her. I don't know why but I'm almost desperate to see that girl get back to her normal self. Drugs really mess you up.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 7, 2008)

Needless to say, the girl has a problem!!! I don't know if it's having too much too soon or just not being able to handle her life--but there is a problem. I do wonder if she is not just very depressed and unhappy--her appearance has changed so much and she is going through hell with this custody battle. The thought of losing my children would drive me bonkers--but that would also make me clean up my act. She seems to be just like a mouse on a wheel and cannot get off. I am sorry for her and want to shake her at the same time.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jan 9, 2008)

*What really happened when Britney was hospitalized*







_In Touch_ can exclusively reveal what actually happened after *Britney Spears* checked into LA's Cedars-Sinai Medical Center last week. The troubled pop star was admitted under the assumed name Barbara Jean to the hospital's 3rd floor Psych Unit. An eyewitness says she was calm after being medicated. But the 26-year-old did have an episode during which she hurt the pinky finger on her left hand, as well as cut her head, after thrashing into a wall behind her bed.

Britney was then taken to the 8th floor of the south medical tower to have her injuries treated. Insiders say that Britney's presence caused mini-riots throughout the facility. One patientâ€™s mother brought in a birthday cake, and wanted to have a small party for her daughter, but was informed that distributing food was against the rules. The mom screamed: "If Britney brought the cake you'd let her," before kicking the door to Britney's room, which caused Britney to yell back at the woman. According to the witness, Britney also declined to join the other patients in wishing the celebrant a happy birthday, even though the gathering was in the adjacent room. But, Britney did manage to sneak a few cigarette breaks during her stay in an approved smoking area!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 9, 2008)

lol, the world is so strange.


----------



## fawp (Jan 10, 2008)

I always wonder how much of this stuff is true?


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 10, 2008)

that is just the weirdest story.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jan 10, 2008)

I just take everything that comes out about her with a grain of salt.


----------



## MACmaniac (Jan 10, 2008)

She is a trainwreck and I hope she finally realizes that she really does need prof. help!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 10, 2008)

I think its so funny that almost all the mags &amp; websites and everyone in the world think they "exclusively reveal what actually happened ". Its a bunch of BS seriously they all report it for money, thats all they care about.

Hopefully she does get some help soon, there is just too much going on for her at this very minuet.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 10, 2008)

Britney get well soon.. your boys need you so much

and to the origianl poster ..crazy people lol


----------



## KellyB (Jan 10, 2008)

It's obvious that she has a problem. Whether it is drug related or a psychiatric condition or both remains to be seen. We will probably never hear the whole story and really why should we. Is there nothing sacred anymore??? I hope she gets all the help she needs as she does have 2 small children that need their mother.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jan 10, 2008)

That's roots right there. Remind me never to eff with Shar Jackson.


----------



## nics1972 (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PhantomGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *What really happened when Britney was hospitalized*

http://www.intouchweekly.com/content...Spears0104.jpg

_In Touch_ can exclusively reveal what actually happened after *Britney Spears* checked into LA's Cedars-Sinai Medical Center last week. The troubled pop star was admitted under the assumed name Barbara Jean to the hospital's 3rd floor Psych Unit. An eyewitness says she was calm after being medicated. But the 26-year-old did have an episode during which she hurt the pinky finger on her left hand, as well as cut her head, after thrashing into a wall behind her bed.

Britney was then taken to the 8th floor of the south medical tower to have her injuries treated. Insiders say that Britney's presence caused mini-riots throughout the facility. One patientâ€™s mother brought in a birthday cake, and wanted to have a small party for her daughter, but was informed that distributing food was against the rules. The mom screamed: "If Britney brought the cake you'd let her," before kicking the door to Britney's room, which caused Britney to yell back at the woman. According to the witness, Britney also declined to join the other patients in wishing the celebrant a happy birthday, even though the gathering was in the adjacent room. But, Britney did manage to sneak a few cigarette breaks during her stay in an approved smoking area!

Grrrrrrr... she is NUTS !!! Talk about trailer trash... I just CANNOT stand her.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 10, 2008)

Are u talkin about witchcraft?

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's roots right there. Remind me never to eff with Shar Jackson.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are u talkin about witchcraft? Naw hon, I'm talkin bout voodoo.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 10, 2008)

I was wondering about that ,, I also seen Britney thinks shes cursed

she should go see Shar and ask her to lift it off

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Naw hon, I'm talkin bout voodoo.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jan 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was wondering about that ,, I also seen Britney thinks shes cursedshe should go see Shar and ask her to lift it off

Yup, Brit ain't gon be right til she seriously apologizes to Shar. If she does it publically, she might get to spend time alone with her kids again.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 11, 2008)

Thing is , if indeed she's been cursed by Shar she probably has no idea it was her

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yup, Brit ain't gon be right til she seriously apologizes to Shar. If she does it publically, she might get to spend time alone with her kids again.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jan 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thing is , if indeed she's been cursed by Shar she probably has no idea it was her If you think you've been cursed and you can't figure out that it was the pregnant woman with a newborn baby whose man you married, you got more problems than the curse. LOL
Shar was in public all smilin and talkin bout 'no really, I'm okay.' Yeah, now we know why she was smilin. I bet she somewhere rollin around on the floor laughing her ass off.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 11, 2008)

It was speculated that Shar and Kevin had planned this long ago before the pregnancy and marriage to get money out of Britney

sure makes me wonder

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you think you've been cursed and you can't figure out that it was the pregnant woman with a newborn baby whose man you married, you got more problems than the curse. LOL
Shar was in public all smilin and talkin bout 'no really, I'm okay.' Yeah, now we know why she was smilin. I bet she somewhere rollin around on the floor laughing her ass off.


----------



## Brisa (Jan 11, 2008)

SOOO Sad! She needs help bad!! She was obviously never given any "life tools" by her momma!


----------



## lilyann86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Can this woman possible get any worse!??


----------



## lilyann86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Why isn't this woman getting help!??


----------



## Ricci (Jan 12, 2008)

Sources close to K-Fed's legal camp told _E! News_ Friday that the divorced dad's attorney, Mark Vincent Kaplan, plans to ask the court to keep Spears cut off from her kids until April in light of her disturbing three-hour-plus confrontation with police and paramedics at her home last week.

Another custody hearing is scheduled for Monday to address Spears' recent behavior, which resulted in the "Toxic" singer being stripped of her already monitored visitation privileges last Friday. Federline was awarded sole legal and physical custody.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 12, 2008)

I dont know its to weird


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 12, 2008)

Personally Im gettin really annoyed with hearing about Britney. Its rather old if you ask me.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe it is time to be more understanding to a woman that might have mental

problems?


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's obvious that she has a problem. Whether it is drug related or a psychiatric condition or both remains to be seen. We will probably never hear the whole story and really why should we. Is there nothing sacred anymore??? I hope she gets all the help she needs as she does have 2 small children that need their mother. Hi,
I agree Kelly.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 12, 2008)

Try not to read it then?






Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Personally Im gettin really annoyed with hearing about Britney. Its rather old if you ask me.


----------



## jessimau (Jan 14, 2008)

She's not getting help because she's an adult and no one can force her to get treatment. Especially if she has a mental disorder, she's likely not to want to get well yet. I've heard it's Bipolar Disorder -- if she's manic she feels on top of the world and probably doesn't think there's anything wrong with it. Until she really has a problem with her own behavior, she won't change.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jan 15, 2008)

*Britney Spears denied access to sons again after more chaos*

11 hours ago

LOS ANGELES (AFP) â€” Britney Spears remained barred from access to her children Monday after the pop star arrived hours late for a crucial court hearing before fleeing a frenzied pack of paparazzi photographers.

The 26-year-old had been urged by lawyers to attend a hearing at Los Angeles County Court as they attempted to argue for a restoration of visitation rights that had been stripped from the singer earlier this month.

But another chaotic chapter in the tabloid target's life saw Spears fail to show up at court as the hearing got underway at around 9.30 am (1730 GMT).

Spears finally arrived at around 1:00 pm (2100 GMT) but left the court less than one hour later, apparently without making it inside the court room.

Later Monday, the judge presiding over the custody battle between Spears and ex-husband Kevin Federline said that an earlier order which suspended the pop princess's visitation rights to her two baby sons would remain in place until a further hearing on February 19.

Spears' departure from the court saw a crush of media swarming all around the harassed singer who shouted at photographers to keep their distance.

"Move back. I'm scared. Stop it. Stop it. I want to get back in the car. Just stop it. Let me get in the car, please," Spears told photographers.

The singer's subsequent journey was then covered live on television by local and national news networks, which showed Spears' black Cadillac Escalade being followed by a convoy of photographers.

Spears paid a mysterious visit to a church -- with photographers storming into the place of worship behind her -- before heading for lunch at a shopping mall and returning to her Beverly Hills home.

Spears' visitation rights were suspended after she was was at the center of a hospital drama on January 3. She was stretchered from home by paramedics after refusing to hand over her sons to Federline under a custody agreement.

Spears was taken to the Cedars Sinai Medical Center for mental evaluation before she discharged herself two days later.

The exact reasons for Spears admission to hospital have not been revealed although speculation has raged that the singer is suffering from a long-standing psychological illness.

Multiple sources have told People magazine that Spears has been diagnosed with bipolar disorder. Psychologist Mark Goulston told the magazine Spears was showing "classic bipolar behavior" including "poor judgment and impulsivity."

Spears, one of the most successful pop stars of her generation, has been locked in the custody feud with Federline since the couple separated in 2006.

A judge limited the pop star's access to her children in October after she failed to submit to random drug testing as demanded at an earlier hearing where the court ruled Spears was a "habitual and continuous drug user."

The court-room drama rumbled throughout a difficult year for Spears that saw her in the news for all the wrong reasons.

She was repeatedly photographed in nightspots wearing no underwear and was also captured bizarrely shaving her head in a hair salon and attacking a photographer's car with an umbrella.

Spears's family was back in the headlines again last month when it emerged that the singer's 16-year-old sister, the star of a popular US television children's show, was pregnant.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 15, 2008)

I swear, I actually feel sorry for her. I really do believe she's mentally ill and the friggin' paparazzi is forever breathing down her neck. I know she asks for it, but still. I feel so sorry for her sons...it's very sad.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 15, 2008)

There is talks of suicide, that she cannot live without her kids

i did have a feeling ..

I hope Im wrong


----------



## speedy (Jan 15, 2008)

I feel sorry for her too, she's obviously not well. And those poor little boys, they wouldn't understand what's going on, poor babies.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 15, 2008)

Her kids obviously don't mean that much if she can't even show up to court in time.


----------



## Solimar (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't think it is fair to say that her children don't matter to her if she failed to go to court. If you have mental issues, you can't bring yourself sometimes to do the most logical of things. It is almost like you don't have any control over yourself or your emotions. It is very hard if you are not getting the proper treatment. I do believe she loves her children, but I also believe for now, it is best for her to get the help that she needs in order to have a healthier relationship with them. Her not showing up to court or being late or anything she does is not related at all to her not being a good mother or not caring about her kids. I honestly believe she cannot help it, and when she gets the help she needs, we'll see a drastic improvement in her behavior.

For now, the paparazzi, everyone -- just needs to leave her be. Criticizing her every move, and talking about how she is a bad mom only makes things worse. We do not know what is going on in her head, but I think it is clear that whatever it is, is obviously a very skewed perception of life, herself, everything.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 16, 2008)

Supposedly yesterday at some point she went into a Betsey Johnson store, basically stripped naked, and was all "Duh!" like... When they tried to cover her up, she flipped out. Went into the dressing room w/ her new Pap boy toy, spent 45 mins. in there before coming out and talking in a British accent and leaving... That's what I heard on the radio this AM... WACKY WEIRD!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 16, 2008)

In the 1st pic, there seems to be an engagement ring and on the second pic...well she seems to be buying a pregnancy test. Diff magazines have said that sources close her say that since she cannot have her 2 babies, she will then just have another one. I wish someone close to her would get her some help. She has too many "yes" people around her that let her do whatever she wants. Not only that, but whenever she pushes them away, no one is strong enough to stay and be persistent.

Rant!: It is obvious that Britney has some kind of mental condition. I mean, look at the way she is acting. She probably either has a bipolar disorder or a severe depression. BUT it is obvious she is sick. What makes me mad are the media who are making comments about how she is stupid, crazy, idiotic....and so on. Dont get me wrong, not everyone is doing this, but those who are dont understand they are misseducating people who dont know about these kinds of disorders! I have a neighbor who acts this way, super happy one minute, a total mess the next. She has tried to commit suicide already. We have tried to get her some help, but she refuses. (sound familier) Whats worst of alll is that her husband said she is acting just like Britney and that she is just crazy and that she does not have a problem.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 16, 2008)

I definitely believe Britney needs some serious help. Definitely a mental issue there... As for engaged... I know I've seen pics of her still wearing her ring from K-Fed... Pregnancy test... Oh hell!


----------



## Solimar (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah, putting Britney down and being a complete jerkoff is not constructive or necessary at all. I feel like people who do that do not have any kind of understanding of what having a mental disorder really does to a person. I would hope that she is neither engaged or pregnant, and she gets the help she needs.

This also leads me to wonder what broke up her marriage with Kevin -- was it what the media portrayed or was it something deeper? My gut feeling honestly says it was something deeper.

I feel so sorry for Britney, and it would be awesome for her if she could find one day, let alone one moment of normality.


----------



## Bexy (Jan 16, 2008)

I wish the media would just leave her alone and let her get help. Those pics could be old, or like a previous poster said maybe she still wears the Kfed ring (she probably bought it anyway). The pregnancy test could be a pic of when she needed to buy one for herself or a friend, maybe even her sister.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 16, 2008)

I hope she's not pregnant. She's really not fit to be a mother right now and I'd feel awful for the child.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 16, 2008)

Doesnt anybody realize she still wants Kevin back??!!

She does ! the signs are all there,, ring ,she wore a wedding shirt dress not long ago that she wore at her wedding with Kevin

poor girl dang I wish they get back together already


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 16, 2008)

She does seem to have a mental condition, and with that being said the media should ease up on her... just a little. While I was making dinner last night, the tv was on et or insider.. on of them. Her cousin Ali Simms was on saying at this point Britney doesn't even have the opportunity to be normal, because the paparazzi is looking for all her mistakes and watching her 24/7. It's true. I feel sorry for her.


----------



## singmeasads0ng (Jan 16, 2008)

she needs some rehab in her life all i have to say


----------



## Solimar (Jan 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Doesnt anybody realize she still wants Kevin back??!!She does ! the signs are all there,, ring ,she wore a wedding shirt dress not long ago that she wore at her wedding with Kevin

poor girl dang I wish they get back together already

I used to think that too, but now I am not so sure. I mean, I know it's got to be tough not being married and raising children in the limelight, and I am sure she loved Kevin a lot. Because she wore her ring, and wore the dress doesn't mean that she necessarily wants him back, but it can also just be another sign of her instability. I think that her marriage was the one thing in her life that really kept her from going completely crazy with the other insanity in her life, and when she lost that, she lost a huge rock in her life.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 16, 2008)

Kevin cheated on her,, why the marriage ended..

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used to think that too, but now I am not so sure. I mean, I know it's got to be tough not being married and raising children in the limelight, and I am sure she loved Kevin a lot. Because she wore her ring, and wore the dress doesn't mean that she necessarily wants him back, but it can also just be another sign of her instability. I think that her marriage was the one thing in her life that really kept her from going completely crazy with the other insanity in her life, and when she lost that, she lost a huge rock in her life.


----------



## Solimar (Jan 16, 2008)

But is that 100% fact? I think a lot of it was just speculation.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 16, 2008)

No the divorce was on grounds of infidelity she filed the divorce

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But is that 100% fact? I think a lot of it was just speculation. wanted to add he cheated on Shar when she was preg .. with Britney


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jan 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No the divorce was on grounds of infidelity she filed the divorce
wanted to add he cheated on Shar when she was preg .. with Britney

"If he cheats _with_ you, he'll cheat _*on*_ you." 
Duh


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 16, 2008)

*Britney Spotted Shopping for Pregnancy Test*

WEDNESDAY JANUARY 16, 2008 02:25 PM EST

Photo by: CMS / CPB / Finalpixx




Britney Spears is making more news â€“ with a trip to her local drug store.

The troubled pop star and mother of two, was photographed shopping for a pregnancy test Tuesday at a local Rite Aid store in Studio City, Calif.

Photos show Spears and her new beau, 35-year-old photographer Adnan Ghalib, at the store together, and Spears scanning the shelves of pregnancy tests. (The photos were released by Ghalib's own photo agency, FinalPixx.)

All told, it's been another week full of rumors involving Spears, who recently lost visitation rights with her two children, Jayden, 1, and Preston, 2, after being hospitalized.

As for a report that Spears had written a suicide note on the night of her meltdown, "There was no suicide note, and it's completely untrue that she tried to commit suicide," her longtime friend Sam Lutfi tells PEOPLE. "She is not suicidal."

Additionally a Spears family friend tells PEOPLE, "She's going through a lot right now. Having her children taken away, which she really didn't expect and all this attention around her, it really takes a toll. There's no truth to her being suicidal. She has problems that she needs to address and that's it. She'll pull through this. She just needs some time and space."

I got this from people.com. The pic is clearer than the other one posted and she is with that new guy so it has to be recent. Sigh.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 16, 2008)

Um, actually, that's not why they divorced... Or not the reason cited: "TMZ obtained the legal papers, filed today in Los Angeles County Superior Court, citing "irreconcilable differences." In her petition, Spears asks for both legal and physical custody of the couple's two children, one-year old Sean Preston and two-month old Jayden James, with Federline getting reasonable visitation rights. "

*SOURCE*

If she is pregnant, that's not the new boy's baby... Too quick on that... Who was she last with again? LOL!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 16, 2008)

well different info from different sources



go figure

and thank you! for correcting me


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well different info from different sources



go figureand thank you! for correcting me

Who the hell knows the real reason though... Irreconcilable differences in Hollywood could just mean "He won't star in my movie!" LOL!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 16, 2008)

Lmao yeah





Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Who the hell knows the real reason though... Irreconcilable differences in Hollywood could just mean "He won't star in my movie!" LOL!


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 16, 2008)

Lord have mercy... she needs to stop and get help and the media needs to leave her alone. She's just human after all... HOPEFULLY not pregnant with ANOTHER baby...ugh...


----------



## ivette (Jan 17, 2008)

i hope she's not pregnant


----------



## Jessica (Jan 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ivette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i hope she's not pregnant I agree!!! That's the last thing she needs.
I too believe she is suffering from severe mental problems and it's a shame she hasnt got or wanted any help. Some people might think it's wrong that the media scrutinizes (sp?) her every move but I think it's worse that those kids are constantly being hounded and photographed. I saw a picture in People magazine of one of her boys that was taken through a window. It was just the kid standing looking around outside. I think there should be a line not to be crossed and photographic the kids (especially sans Brit) is crossing that line!!


----------



## macface (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope she gets help she needs to leave L.A for a good while.


----------



## lmcnabbkv (Jan 17, 2008)

I used to love hearing the Britney gossip but lately she makes me so sad. Poor thing...so many problems probably stemming from her childhoold and now so desperate for love that she thinks this papparazzo is her friend when all he wants to do is make a dollar. People are sick to capitalize on someone else when there is obviously so many mental issues, not to mention the fact that he is married. Hopefully she can get help and not end up like Anna Nicole but she is in a fast downward spiral...


----------



## glowinggal (Jan 17, 2008)

here's a long-shot... maybe she's buying it for her Jamie-Lynn ???


----------



## megadoze (Jan 17, 2008)

She needs to move back to the small town where she is originally from.

Stay away from shallow Hollywood - where everthing is about what you drive and how good you look.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 17, 2008)

It is a shame if she is bi polar. It is a difficult mental disorder to live with.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *glowinggal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here's a long-shot... maybe she's buying it for her Jamie-Lynn ??? Lol that pic was taken weeks after Jamie Lynn said she was preggers. Maybe she was just making sure she wasnt pregnant.
I think the woman has serious mental problems and its sad about the paps even though I think she invites them most if not all of the time. I also cant understand why she would date a pap! She needs help.


----------



## Solimar (Jan 17, 2008)

So, apparently Britney and Adnan did this to mess with the paparazzi. Well, thank God.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 17, 2008)

*Britney Inhales*

Hollywood: This is a pretty surreal picture. *Britney Spears* sitting in her car with her trademark pink wig on sucking on an inhaler. We didn't even realize she used one. But if we were being chased by the paps constantly and in danger of losing our kids, we'd inhale too. We'd inhale big time.


----------



## SalJ (Jan 17, 2008)

I have glasses like that, I think she copied me.


----------



## Mirtilla (Jan 17, 2008)

LOL What a weird wig!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SalJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have glasses like that, I think she copied me. LOL!!


----------



## Jessica (Jan 17, 2008)

She probably has a cigarette in the other hand


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

I have seen her holding an inhaler before in a few photos, I think no one knew she needed one b/c no one took pictures of her every 2 seconds until recently, lol. Didnt she have a pink wig that was longer than the one in the picture? I dont know if the wigs are worse than the weaves though, lol


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 17, 2008)

Isn't she supposed to take the sticker with the brand off the glasses???


----------



## fawp (Jan 17, 2008)

She probably isn't asthmatic. A lot of people use inhalers because they act as appetite suppressants.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 18, 2008)

That poor child, God bless her


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 18, 2008)

lol Whats with the wig?


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 18, 2008)

I've merged all of the Britney threads since she was hospitalized into this one, which is now called the "The Official Britney Breakdown Thread." Let's _*PLEASE*_ try to keep everything contained here... I know we're all obsessed with her and her antics, but let's try to keep it all in one thread for the sanity of MuT... We don't want to end up like her LOL!


----------

